# How many people would be interested in something like this?



## Enki (Apr 13, 2012)

Disclaimer: Right now this is mostly an idea in my head, and is subject to some changes. Aka. It's in the "planning" stage. I don't even have an artist pinned down yet (T.T), though I am looking into a few people. If you have an suggestions for possible artists who may be interested in a project like this, please let me know.


edit// I might as well say this now: this wont be a "smut" comic. Yes, there will be some naughty stuff, but mostly it will be good clean (or not) fun.


Here's the gist of my "idea" (while trying to avoid too many spoilers ^^'):

Arc 1aÂ²: A slice of life/comedy/romance type story that takes place in the "human"Â¹ world. This arc follows the (mis)adventures of the human Hero (not actually his name. You get a muffin if you get the reference.) and his friends, family, and classmates. School days, lazy/fun summers, budding, romance, and all that jazz.

Arc 1bÂ²: A mostly action type story that takes place in the "furry"Â¹ world. This arc follows the (mis)adventures of the anthro Hero and his friends, family, and "Hunters". Might, magic, mayhem, monster/demon hunting, lust/romance (and some strange mix of the two), drama, and so on.

Arc 2: A mix of Arc 1a and Arc 1b. A "certain someone" did a "certain something" (that sounds weird, but spoilers will be spoilers), and now the two separate worlds are on a collision course (not _literally_) and it's up to Hero and "certain people" (lul) have to "save the worlds" (I know, I know... this is starting to sound really cliche).



Â¹ - They aren't actually called "human" and "furry" worlds. I just haven't given them proper names yet. Long story short: The "human" world is like ours, where only humans exist and there is no magic, demons/monsters, and so on. The "furry" world is pretty much the opposite of the "human" world (a "fantasy" world, if you will), where only anthros exist and there is magic, demons/monsters, and so on. They are parallel worlds, but they aren't exactly the same; an "alternate universe" type deal. The people exist in both worlds and they share a "soul", but can be and act like entirely different people, or they can act almost exactly the same, in either world.

Â² - Arc "1a" and "1b" are technically 2 separate story arcs that run parallel with one another. They would be published in separate issues.



Trying to explain something while not giving too many spoilers is hard. D:
(I voted for Other, because my opinion doesn't count :3)


----------



## OfficerBadger (Apr 13, 2012)

It depends on how you write it. Could be amazing, could be awful.

If you have a passion to tell this story, does it matter how many people are interested?


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 13, 2012)

Judging by the name of your species, yes it might be interesting.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 13, 2012)

The concept itself seems like it could make for a very interesting story.


----------



## Enki (Apr 13, 2012)

OfficerBadger said:


> It depends on how you write it. Could be amazing, could be awful.
> 
> If you have a passion to tell this story, does it matter how many people are interested?


 That's kind of the problem I'm having. There are some big storyline  kinks to work out with this one. I would hate for it to turn out awful,  cause then I would feel awful. As an example: how the story arcs are published. I think it would be interesting to keep 1a and 1b separate, but I'm running into a few issues with it.

I want to get this out there, but  how I get it out there kind of depends on the interest. If there is very  little interest, I would do it as a web-comic kind of thing and it  would be much shorter. On top of that, most of the artists I would like  to get in on this project would say no outright because it is a huge  project. I would be paying out of pocket with little to no return, which  I can't really afford right now. X3 Whereas if there was a lot of interest I  could go for a full-blown comic/manga style print.



Mxpklx said:


> Judging by the name of your species, yes it might be interesting.


Haha. Inside joke from my old CS clan.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 13, 2012)

It could have potential, but I'd advise finding a talented artist to draw the comic. You could try to find one as good as others like Chalo, Jeso, and AWD. Be sure that he/she could make any species look good. The furry world should have all kinds of mammals, reptiles, avians, ampibians, fish (and other sealife), insects, arachnids, etc.


----------



## CampionL (Apr 13, 2012)

Enki said:


> I want to get this out there, but  how I get it out there kind of depends on the interest. If there is very  little interest, I would do it as a web-comic kind of thing and it  would be much shorter.



First rule of webcomicking: Make it for yourself. 
Second rule of web comicking: Make it for yourself. 

Make this something that YOU will want to read, and don't assume anyone---even your targeted audience---is going to like it. That burns more comic creators more than anything.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a good read, if you ever make it come back and send me a link.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2012)

Arc 2 sounds like it could be a prequel to Hyper Police.


----------



## Enki (Apr 14, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> It could have potential, but I'd advise finding  a talented artist to draw the comic. You could try to find one as good  as others like Chalo, Jeso, and AWD. Be sure that he/she could make any  species look good. The furry world should have all kinds of mammals,  reptiles, avians, ampibians, fish (and other sealife), insects,  arachnids, etc.


    Jeso is one of the artists I was actually interested in.  The only problem I could see coming up is that most of the stuff from  her is female, and the few male pieces I've seen come off a bit feminine  (not really a bad thing, per se, but not really what I'm looking for).

    Chalo (I'm assuming you mean: http://chalosan.deviantart.com/) is  interesting, and I'll probably shoot him a message when I get more of  the storyline /plot kinks worked out. His style has a "Tenchi Muyo"-like (among other  things) feel to it that I really like. However... he *is* working on Las Lindas, so that may be a no go. Can't hurt to ask though.

    Andrew Dickman is one that  I am still on the fence about. I like his art, but it doesn't exactly  have the (for lack of a better term) "feel" that I'm trying to go for.


    I  have a heavy influence from anime/video games. Maybe I should aim so  high, but I just can't help it. I would make a list, but it could get  very lengthy ;P



CampionL said:


> First rule of webcomicking: Make it for yourself.
> Second rule of web comicking: Make it for yourself.
> 
> Make this something that YOU will want to read, and don't assume  anyone---even your targeted audience---is going to like it. That burns  more comic creators more than anything.


    That's fine and dandy, but my art skills are... umm... less than sub-par. I  just don't have the type of mind that can wrap my head around it. XD

   I am making something that I want to read. Maybe it has a few storyline kinks, but it's not something I don't want to read.



Aldino said:


> Sounds like a good read, if you ever make it come back and send me a link.


 Sure will~



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Arc 2 sounds like it could be a prequel to Hyper Police.


I had to go look that up, and I was almost afraid to because my mind  immediately went like this: "A furry mentioning something called *Hyper*  Police? I really hope that isn't porn. I really, really, really- Oh,  fuck it. I'll go look, and hopefully wont burn my retinas out."


Why have I never seen this before?! >:C *adds to my must watch list*


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2012)

Huh. I was briefly working on something that might be considered along the same lines as this. Gonna fling you a PM. Was writing out some stuff, but it would count as spoilers if I ever continued with my project.

Ok, you can't receive PM's on here, so it's gone to your FA as a note.


----------



## Dajku (May 1, 2012)

It kinda depends on how you write it...
Would be totally interested though!


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 1, 2012)

I would read it.


----------

